# New OK Prowler Trident - Pics



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

The Ocean Kayak dealers in San Diego got their first shipments of the new Prowler Trident this week. One of the shops took a Trident down to Mission Bay to allow people to take it for a test paddle. Unfortunately, I've been having back problems lately and couldn't do any paddling. I did get some pictures:









Notice that the Trident has a slightly deeper hull than the Prowler 15/13/4.5. I've been told that it rides higher and that the cockpit/footwells stay relatively dry.









The forward hatch straps are secured with a single buckle.









Cockpit detail. The strap for the fish finder hatch has not been installed on this kayak. There is plenty of space to mount things around the FF hatch.









The carry toggle has been mover farther aft on the Trident. The rudder mount is also somewhat more robust than the mount on early Prower 15. All the bungees have the recessed attachment points that were first introduced on the Elite 4.5









The tank well has better drainage and is more rigid than the earlier Prowler designs. Although there are no mounting points on this kayak, it appears that the tank well rail is notched to accept an electric trolling motor mount. They have also included a flat spot to mount a hatch on the aft end of the tank well. This is mainly for rudder installation, but I imagine that you could fit small items in there.

















The "Rod Pod." Ocean Kayak has evidently looked to South African fishing skis for inspiration on the center hatch. Angler's Yak Shack is already working on a Kayatank design that will fit in this center hatch and still allow access for rods.









Fish finder hatch. The forward end of this compartment is flat to allow for mounting the FF.

The following pics have a yard stick included for scale (sorry-didn't have any metric measuring devices handy)









































































There is a space molded into the forward starboard scupper for mounting the FF transducer. Note that this kayak is a blem from the factory. The fit and finish of production kayaks is much better.

















I've heard that OK is only using a single mold for the initial Trident production run. I imagine that there will be a bit of a backlog on orders for a while. I've no idea if they will increase capacity in the future.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Very informative Douglas!
thanks!


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

thanks for sharing mate. good to see the centre fish hatch coming into the plastic yaks... one of the main reasons I would look into the SA skis is because of this centre hatch.


----------



## GuruGrant (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice looking unit...wonder if it will replace the Elite?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

looks good. thanks doug. the centre hatch is long overdue. the current tiny bucket on the prowler elite is the biggest waste of space i've ever seen. and i cant believe that they dont put a hatch behind the tankwell as standard. great yaks to paddle but could be a bit better designed. the trident IMO is OK's best effort yet.

doug - will you be making room in your shed for one of these???


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks Heaps Doug, Thats is one great loooking prowler, one all we have to do is wait for them to get a mould to NZ and start shipping them out here.
I love the easy rod storage/ fish tank well. Looks like a great yak

Cheers dave


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

top looking rig Doug, thanks for the pic"s
hope your back comes good soon, looking forward to your test paddle report
like to hear how you feel the raised cockpit has affected stability, dryness etc.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks mate. Very nice yak. Love the improvements and agree with xerubus about the insperation they got from the SA yaks. What I would like to know now is how good they will ride the surf.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

The Trident does look a bit more stable than the P15, but I doubt that I'll be buying one any time soon. I'm very happy with my X-Factor and I haven't even sold my Prowler yet. My wife would probably detesticulate me if I brought another stray kayak home.

OK is adding a lot of useful features to their fishing yaks. They are definitely getting a lot of valuable input from customers and their pro staff. The new center hatch is a big step in the right direction, but the lack of a full size hatch behind the seat is a weakness in my opinion. I really prefer the layout of the Malibu kayaks. Aside from that, it is a very workable design.

I think that there is enough demand for OK to continue with production of other Prowlers. Not counting the angler edition kayaks, they have 4 small yaks, 2 women's-specific yaks, 2 full sized and 4 tandems in their product line. Yak fishing is the fastest growing segment of the industry, so I would imagine that they could support 4 different fishing models.

I want to give the Trident a test ride; just to see how it compares to the P15. It will probably be a couple more weeks before I'll be able to get out and paddle one though. I'm getting some more nerve blocks done tomorrow and it will take two weeks for them to start having some effect. Not being able to paddle is driving me crazy. I've been beached since April and I've missed some really outstanding fishing this summer.


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Great info...thanks.

Paul


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Very nice Doug, Do you think O.K would ever put a center hatch on the Prowler 13? 
Also I wonder if other manufacturers may introduce similar designs now that OK have promoted this in the mainstream market.

Looks good!

cheers Dave.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

DGax65 said:


> It will probably be a couple more weeks before I'll be able to get out and paddle one though. I'm getting some more nerve blocks done tomorrow and it will take two weeks for them to start having some effect. Not being able to paddle is driving me crazy. I've been beached since April and I've missed some really outstanding fishing this summer.


Hope it all goes well mate...


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Looks very very nice.


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Came across this as well






The rod pod would be handy.


----------

